# How many turnips do you buy?



## Ritsukachu (Jul 9, 2013)

This past sunday was the first I actually remembered to buy them, and I only bought 700. I'm curious how many other's buy. c:


----------



## Oriana (Jul 9, 2013)

I don't measure it by amount, but instead on how many Bells I spend. I usually spend anywhere from one million to one and a half million Bells on turnips, depending on how much Joan is selling them for and how much room I have in my storage.


----------



## sweetfire (Jul 9, 2013)

I have no storage so I only bought 500k worth so far


----------



## SockHead (Jul 9, 2013)

Usually 200k worth.


----------



## Jizg (Jul 9, 2013)

Enough to block out the sun.


----------



## Sheepish (Jul 9, 2013)

I normally don't buy any because I forget.

This week, I only managed to snag ~120K. I wanted to buy around 200K's worth, but I remembered to buy them just a minute or two before noon.


----------



## Silently (Jul 10, 2013)

You can honestly safely purchase as many as storage and funds allow. With all of the available online resources, it is very easy to get a high price (500+) and even easier to get a price like 300 per turnip.


----------



## Coni (Jul 10, 2013)

10k turnips


----------



## charmed girl (Jul 10, 2013)

I haven't brought any yet, I always forget about them.... definitely going to try catch Joan this Sunday though.


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus (Jul 10, 2013)

For the past two Sundays I've bought for 200k, but now that I have expanded my basement, I'll buy enough to fill every tile  I don't want them laying around outside, so this is my limit.


----------



## SamXX (Jul 10, 2013)

I keep forgetting to get them.


----------



## eyeplaybass (Jul 10, 2013)

I haven't bought any yet because I don't have WiFi at home. I consider it too great a risk for loss when I don't have access to the internet at all times to be able to find someone with high turnip selling prices.  But I will be buying a lot when I do get WiFi access!


----------



## amerlene (Jul 10, 2013)

I've bought about 300k worth of turnips. Pretty low on storage as well, and I don't want them scattered on the floor


----------



## StiX (Jul 10, 2013)

Usually about 500-800 but I'm not that rich yet XD


----------



## Ristani (Jul 10, 2013)

Jizg said:


> Enough to block out the sun.



This. Roughly 15-16k turnips. Speaking of, if anyone has high prices PM me, tips and whatnot.


----------



## ForgottenT (Jul 10, 2013)

As many as I can fit in my closet lol
I earned around 2-3 M this week
and 2-4M last week, I don?t really remember the numbers, but I earned a **** ton, from now on I?m gonna use a second character and fill that Locker up full, I?m gonna get rich


----------



## Punchyleaf (Jul 11, 2013)

I spend a minimum of 1 mil on turnips. This week I went for 1.9 mil bells in turnips, made a profit of around 7-8 mil?


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jul 11, 2013)

I bought 2,900 turnips for just under 300k. And sold them all today for 950k. ^_^

Also, am I the only person to have thought of stuffing all my turnips in the museum? My house changes too often and there wasn't enough room in my storage so I lined my gyroid exhibit with them. xP


----------



## Lucsy (Jul 11, 2013)

I don't usually buy turnips on sunday, because I don't have that much room. 
So when Re-Tail is buying turnips for a super high price or one of friend's town is, that's when I buy. 
My friend and I was using an extra DS to TT to sunday to buy turnips when my turnips were at 513~. 
I just keep the price high for the rest of the day and we keep buying and selling turnips for hours and at the end we each made about 40m each, we wanted to aim for 100m, but that's a little to greedy. xD


----------



## Riiiiptide (Jul 11, 2013)

I make some more characters and usually buy 10 million worth.


----------

